# A



## Jim Jakosh (Nov 24, 2009)

A


----------



## CFrye (May 13, 2013)

Now *THAT* would be sweet, Jim!


----------



## Grumpymike (Jan 23, 2012)

Pretty impressive.


----------



## sedcokid (Jul 19, 2008)

Very interesting Jim, thanks for reposting

Chuck


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

The price of salt water is about to go up! Thanks for posting this Jim. If it's economical it would be quite a game changer. Now we just need to figure out what to do with all the oil and gas deposits we have here in Norway.


----------



## luv2learn (Feb 4, 2012)

*"The Quant's real claim to fame is its powertrain, which utilizes an electrolyte flow cell system first invented by NASA for the space program in the 1970s."*

So, 1970's NASA battery technology shows up 40 some years later not in the USA, but in Germany. Good for them, shame on us.


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

Jim. I will have one if the mermaids come with it. LOL


----------



## Jim Jakosh (Nov 24, 2009)

Hi Mike. You can just pull up to the coast with a 5 gallon bucket and fill 'er up!!
Hi Lee. it seems like we should have been using that before now. I wonder why it was buried so long???
Hi Tony Me too!!


----------



## mudflap4869 (May 28, 2014)

It came from outer space! Area 51 back-engineered it, then let the german spies steal the technology. American engineers would have run straight to the UFO buffs and ran their mouth off about it. LOL

A product of Osmosis? Who woulda thunk it.


----------



## HillbillyShooter (Feb 15, 2012)

Incredible! Let's hope this technology doesn't get bought out by the petroleum boys to keep it from ruining their monopoly! Thanks for the post, Jim.


----------



## Jim Jakosh (Nov 24, 2009)

There is a lot of engineering advances coming out of Germany. They have and OPOC ( Opposed Piston/Opposed Cylinder) engine coming into production pretty soon too.
Here it is from ECO motors
http://www.ecomotors.com/opposed-piston-opposed-cylinder-engine


----------



## JoeLyddon (Apr 22, 2007)

AWESOME!

Looks like we got BEAT again…!!

Cost?

BUT, will the USA allow it to be here for all of us to use?
... I think there would be a HUGE FIGHT to keep it OUT of USA!!
... our corruption never stops…

Sure looks good… doesn't it?

I wonder how much it costs to develop the fuel?

Jim,
Thank you!


----------



## BobWemm (Feb 15, 2013)

I agree, AWESOME.
Shame it needs secret ingredients to go into the sea water.
Thanks for passing this on.

Bob.


----------



## Jim Jakosh (Nov 24, 2009)

And to add to this is the record setting X cubed helicopter from Airbus!!!!!!

Man cans still do great things if given the chance!!

http://techgenmag.com/2014/06/28/airbus-x3-helicopter-breaks-non-jet-assisted-airspeed-record/


----------



## crank49 (Apr 7, 2010)

The reason the NASA fuel cell tech was not promoted was cost. Those things were mentioned many, many times over the years but never were cost effective until fuel cost and environmental issues of today come into the picture.
NASA also developed other technologies for powering space craft that would make no sense to promote due to cost/benefit comparisons. 
Nobody had to "steal" anything. 50 year old technology is free for the taking to anyone who wants to invest in development to bring it to market.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor (May 2, 2008)

Awesome technology! A friend in the Canadian forest service told me they developed a car that did about the same thing using forest wastes. I don't remember all the details, but is it carbon neutral as the wastes will release the same amount decaying naturally or producing energy.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor (May 2, 2008)

> There is a lot of engineering advances coming out of Germany.
> - Jim Jakosh


Yeah, better keep an eye on them. They created the atomic age and put us, U.S., into space ;-)


----------



## DrDirt (Feb 26, 2008)

Interesting technology for the car, what the article doesn't describe is the actual filling time.

Basically you have the two liquids, that react and generate electricity. You have to expect that unlike gasoline, the solutions in the tanks are making electricity relatively slowly, while the capacitors are charged up.

THen the CHARGE lasts for 373 miles.

Be interesting to find out if the saltwater cell takes e.g. 60 hours to recharge the system, or a realistic amount of time.

At its heart it is an electric car, but instead of plugging in to charge the capacitors, it uses a chemical reaction, which will run pretty slowly at room temperature


----------



## JollyGreen67 (Nov 1, 2010)

In order to get one I don't have a "first born", so guess I'll have to give something else on the left side of my body.


----------



## Dal300 (Aug 4, 2011)

I'm not sure it's such a 'super car'. 912hp/4 motors = 228HP per drive wheel. 
Just as a 4WD truck divides power to the wheels when engaged, the car should only use which ever wheel gets traction, the others spinning to no avail.

The Tesla S base model applies 328HP hp to the ground, gets nearly 300 miles per charge and costs 9¢/Kwh in our part of heaven to charge.

The Tesla S is also a sedan that is built for comfort, not high speed driving primarily.
Base models are @ $69K and Performance models with 416HP are around $93K.

There are also Roadster models and SUV models available with a bit different statistical averages.


----------



## quicksilver (Apr 26, 2011)

Seems they will still figure out how to put a meter on sea water.


----------



## JoeLyddon (Apr 22, 2007)

That Eurocopter is just plain AWESOME!!

Amazing!

COOL…

Thank you.


----------



## Kentuk55 (Sep 21, 2010)

I'll take 2


----------



## Jim Jakosh (Nov 24, 2009)

Hi Dallas. That is why I bought Tesla stock!!


----------



## MrRon (Jul 9, 2009)

> I was just sent this by a friend. I had no idea they could do this. The cars is very fast ( 0-60 in 2.6 sec.) and it carries over 400 pounds of fuel!!
> 
> http://techgenmag.com/2014/09/06/salt-water-powered-sports-car-an-engineering-marvel/
> 
> ...


I tried to open the above link, but all I got was alarms and warnings going off. I couldn't close it down, so I had to pull the plug and reboot. What is going on?


----------



## John Smith_inFL (Dec 15, 2017)

Ron - it is a spam post.
flag it as such and it will be deleted.

.

.


----------



## Jim Jakosh (Nov 24, 2009)

Hi John. I just tried to open it and it is gone!!
I did see a boat for sale today on the TV in Canada that was all electric. It was 28Ft long with a 9 ft beam and was around $125,000 It would go 10 hours on a charge!

cheers, Jim


----------



## GR8HUNTER (Jun 13, 2016)

:<(((((((( I CANT OPEN THE LINK MUST BE MY PUTER :<((((((((((


----------



## Jim Jakosh (Nov 24, 2009)

Hi tony. I think they blew it away. John said it was s spam post!

Jim


----------



## John Smith_inFL (Dec 15, 2017)

the spam post that was deleted was from a person advertising
his used car lot on the internet. . . . . it had no relation at all to the
original post. just his meek attempt for a free plug on this forum
if you see an old thread, 5 or so years old, and a post from a new 
member with only one post under his belt, I would consider it "suspect" 
and approach it carefully before opening any link in it.

.

.


----------



## Jim Jakosh (Nov 24, 2009)

Thanks, John. It is gone.

Jim


----------



## JoeLyddon (Apr 22, 2007)

> the spam post that was deleted was from a person advertising
> his used car lot on the internet. . . . . it had no relation at all to the
> original post. just his meek attempt for a free plug on this forum
> if you see an old thread, 5 or so years old, and a post from a new
> ...


Very good approach! Thank you!


----------

